
PolicyInPractice is hiring full-stack JavaScript developers in London - mashhoodr
http://policyinpractice.co.uk/about/jobs/
======
mashhoodr
[https://www.weloveangular.com/jobs/senior-javascript-full-
st...](https://www.weloveangular.com/jobs/senior-javascript-full-stack-
lead-5755553334689792)

Policy in Practice is an award-winning, socially focused start-up company. Our
mission is to reduce poverty. We do this by making the welfare system easier
to navigate.

We’re experiencing rapid ongoing demand for our services and are hiring a
Senior JS Full Stack Developer to work alongside our growing team. The role
offers the opportunity to have a high degree of influence over our product
development and transition to CTO over time for the right candidate, building
your own successful team around you.

